# abreviatura de número



## Muria

¡Hola!

En inglés se dicen "no." refiriendo a la palabra "número". En español hacemos lo mismo. Es decir, ¿puedo utilizar la abreviatura "no." para número?


----------



## doramas

Sí,pero  escrita  la  "o"  pequeña y encima al  lado de la  "n". De  esta  forma: nº


----------



## Domtom

Creo que el modo correcto según la RAE es con un punto en medio, por ejemplo:

n.º 6


----------



## Jellby

Efectivamente, el punto siempre va antes de las letras voladas, incluso en los ordinales (1.º, 23.ª). También se puede abreviar "núm." o "nro.".


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador* abreviamos *númer*o como *No.* Nunca lo he visto escrito, al menos por acá, con minúscula.


----------



## María Madrid

Nº o nº, pero no es... no (o sea, lo contrario a sí). Saludos,


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

María Madrid said:


> Nº o nº, pero no es... no (o sea, lo contrario a sí). Saludos,


 
No quise decir "No", sino *"No."* . Ya parece que estoy cantinfleando.

Considerando que en esto de las abreviaturas hay una gran libertad, no le veo problema alguno a esta abreviatura. Tarde o temprano el DRAE también la terminará aceptando. Tiempo al tiempo.

Saludos una vez más.


----------



## Namarne

Ayutuxte said:


> No quise decir "No", sino *"No."* . Ya parece que estoy cantinfleando.


Yo creo que MM ha querido decirte con cierta gracia castiza que *No.* es la abreviatura propia del inglés, pero que en castellano se confunde con el adverbio de negación "no". (Al menos esa es mi traducción.)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá las direcciones, por ejemplo, se abrevian No. 123, Num 123 o #123.


----------



## ricomn

Por aquí también se usa n-º (el cerito arriba del guión).


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:
 
Leyendo el Diccionario panahispánico de dudas vi que hay ciertas reglas para crear las abreviaturas, pero hay algunas que son ya clásicas, como la de la palabra _número_.
 
 
Allí se lee que la Real Academia Española, reconoce como forma de abreviar la palabra _número_, las siguientes: 
núm. / nro. / n.o 
 
Para la última, tengo que usar la función superíndice del Word, más aún dado que el plural es n.os
 
Sin embargo estas formas no son usual en el Perú; la forma tradicional  —y hasta diría, oficial, dado que aparece en el diario oficial donde se publican las normas legales— es: N° 
 
Por ese prurito de corrección que tengo, voy corrigiendo cuando puedo, pero me es imposible hacerlo cuando se trata de hacer mención literal de, por ejemplo, el _Oficio N° 043-2008-SGP/PCM_. 
 
¿El uso de las abreviaturas que aparecen en el DPD son las únicas que puedo o debo usar, o es correcta la forma de abreviar _número_ en el Perú? ¿Existen estas dificultades en otros países? El hecho es que no puedo luchar contra todo un sistema.
 
Saludos y gracias por anticipado.
 
Polizón


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Polizón:

Hemos fusionado tu consulta con otro antiguo hilo. Aquí podés seguir con tus dudas, a no ser que con lo comentado antes, te sintás satisfecho. Ojalá te ayude en algo lo ya dicho.

Saludes.

*Ayutuxte*
*Moderador*


----------



## Natalis

¡Hola! a mí _no._ me suena a negación; _nro._ y _num._ son conocidas y usadas por estos lados pero poco porque la se ve en todas partes, y la que uso yo, es Nº. Polizón parece que no estás solo en esto. Aquí también se usa Nº en los textos legales, periodísticos, libros escolares, apuntes, numeración de escuelas, etc. Ejemplos: http://www.gob.gba.gov.ar/html/gobierno/diebo/boletin/index_boletin.php http://www.instituto20.com.ar/
¡Saludos!


----------



## Polizón

Bueno Natalis, si se usa en Argentina y en el Perú, ya somos como 78 millones de personas que utilizamos la forma *N°* como abreviatura de número. Como dice Ayutuxte (dicho sea de paso, gracias Ayutuxte por la conexión; no me había fijado que ya antes se había tratado el asunto), tiempo al tiempo, la RAE terminará aceptando el uso; cuando menos a este lado del charco. 
De hecho, muchas veces he tenido dificultades técnicas. Te explico: antes de colocar el hilo redacté el texto en Word utilizando la función superíndice para la _o_ y para la _os_ voladas, pero eso no se reflejó en el formato de WordReference. Ya antes me ha sucedido. 
En el plural aquí se estila N°s o simplemente se repite N° antes de cada cifra. Claro que Nro. (más en mayúsculas que en minúsculas) o Nros. también se usan, pero la "oficial" es N° (adjunto un ejemplo).
Saludos
Polizón


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá es No. o Num. También el símbolo #.


----------



## Jellby

La abreviatura Nº, realmente debera ser N.º (con el punto antes de la letra volada, subrayada o no). Así lo encontraréis en la mayoría de documentos formales, libros con tipografía cuidada, etc.

Todas las abreviaturas con letra volada deben llevar el punto delante de ésta, incluso los ordinales: M.ª, 7.º, Dpt.º, 3.er (con "er" volada), etc.


----------



## solysombra

Cuando yo iba a la escuela, la maestra nos decía que "nº" significa n grados, y "nº"  (con una rayita abajo) significa número. Y no hay que confundirlos. Claro, pasaron muchos años...

Como en la época de la máquina de escribir no había mayúsculas con acento, y en la computadora sí las hay (lo que obliga a acentuar mayúsculas), pienso que una limitación de la computadora nos llevó a cambiar el símbolo de "número". Yo insisto en ponerlo así: nº, (este símbolo aparece en algunos tipos de letra).


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá es No. o Num. También el símbolo #.


 
Y tamibén Nº. De hecho se me hace que es la forma más usal después de "Num".

Y depende cuando queremos abreviar la palabra o cuando solamente queremos hacer obvio que se trata de un número.

"Coja un num., y espere su turno"
En esta oración en español mexicano "Num" no es sustituido por Nº o #, pero sí por No.

No. Tel. 08446574687
# Tel: 5376575


----------



## Jellby

solysombra said:


> Cuando yo iba a la escuela, la maestra nos decía que "nº" significa n grados, y "nº"  (con una rayita abajo) significa número. Y no hay que confundirlos. Claro, pasaron muchos años...



Eso no es cierto en realidad. La "o" de "n.º" puede ir subrayada o no, como se quiera. En los tipos de letra que usamos en los ordenadores, depende de cómo se hayan diseñado (algunos tipos de letra incluyen la raya, otros no).

El símbolo de los grados es un círculo elevado, no una letra "o" (aunque a menudo son difíciles de distinguir), sin subrayar. De nuevo en los tipos de letra suele haber un símbolo independiente, aunque no suele ser directamente accesible desde el teclado. Para comparar, aquí están los dos: °º

Primero es 1.º
Un grado es 1°

Por cierto. Las abreviaturas conservan la tilde, así que debe ser "núm." y no "num.".


----------



## Polizón

Jellby said:


> La abreviatura Nº, realmente debera ser N.º (con el punto antes de la letra volada, subrayada o no). Así lo encontraréis en la mayoría de documentos formales, libros con tipografía cuidada, etc.
> 
> Todas las abreviaturas con letra volada deben llevar el punto delante de ésta, incluso los ordinales: M.ª, 7.º, Dpt.º, 3.er (con "er" volada), etc.


 
Coincido contigo. Pero mi cruzada es inútil en un país donde se ha generalizado el N° con o sin rayita bajo la _o_ volada. A eso debo agregar las dificultades técnicas de los programas informáticos que no me permiten poner las voladas en plural (ya lo intenté acá y no funcionó). 
ToñoTorreón, las abreviaturas que mencionaste también se usan en el Perú. 
Saludos.
Polizón


----------



## solysombra

Polizón said:


> Coincido contigo. Pero mi cruzada es inútil en un país donde se ha generalizado el N° con o sin rayita bajo la _o_ volada. A eso debo agregar las dificultades técnicas de los programas informáticos que no me permiten poner las voladas en plural (ya lo intenté acá y no funcionó).
> ToñoTorreón, las abreviaturas que mencionaste también se usan en el Perú.
> Saludos.
> Polizón


 

Hola: Me da un poco de vergüenza confesarlo, pero encontré esto. Creo que, sobre todo, resulta interesante el mensaje n.º 12, que te enseña a "volar" cualquier cosa que escribas.

Y prometo adoptar el punto después de la n... 

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Acabo de borrar un post por la razón de "vaya chasco".
El chasco ha sido el mío, no vayáis a interpretarme mal, por favor.

Siguiendo las sugerencias de los anteriores foreros había estado practicando con Word para volar los símbolos de las abreviaturas de grado y número, en singular y en plural, con la rayita debajo. Y lo he conseguido, funciona, con todo tipo de letras.

Lo había copiado, pegado y enviado al hilo, pero cuál ha sido mi sorpresa que al salir a pantalla la "voladura" había desaparecido.

Así que parecía que había vendido la piel del oso antes de cazarlo y por eso lo he borrado, porque no demostraba nada.

De todas formas, en Word, Formato, Fuente, superíndice, subrayado, aceptar, no hay ningún problema. Lo malo es que aquí no sirve, por lo menos yo no he sabido hacerlo.

Un saludo a todos

*Chasco 2. *m. Decepción que causa a veces un suceso contrario a lo que se esperaba. _Buen chasco se ha llevado Mariano._


----------



## Polizón

solysombra said:


> Hola: Me da un poco de vergüenza confesarlo, pero encontré esto. Creo que, sobre todo, resulta interesante el mensaje n.º 12, que te enseña a "volar" cualquier cosa que escribas.
> 
> Y prometo adoptar el punto después de la n...
> 
> Saludos.


 
Muy interesante solysombra. Pero más que el inconveniente del teclado o algunos programas informáticos que no soportan la función superíndice, es lidiar con un error que se arrastra en nuestro sistema jurídico legal y no solamente de la administración pública . Lo de la rayita bajo la letra se usa con frecuencia; recuerdo que las máquinas de escribir tenían una tecla para esto, pero no hubiera podido hacerse las voladas en plural. 
En el caso de los números ordinales es curioso, además, cómo la volada para _primero_ (1.o) puede ser más corto que para _primer_ (1.er).  
[Por si acaso las abreviaturas están en voladas, pero si no las ven así, pues me sucedió lo mismo que a Pinairun]
Saludos


----------



## tibicena

Hola! pues nada... Nº (adjunto ejemplo del Boletín Oficial de Canarias, España, donde vivo)
gracias por estas aportaciones, son muy útiles!


----------



## lorenzolan

> La abreviatura Nº, realmente debera ser N.º (con el punto antes de la  letra volada, subrayada o no). Así lo encontraréis en la mayoría de  documentos formales, libros con tipografía cuidada, etc.
> 
> Todas las abreviaturas con letra volada deben llevar el punto delante de  ésta, incluso los ordinales: M.ª, 7.º, Dpt.º, 3.er (con "er" volada),  etc.



En los documentos oficiales, con tipografía cuidada, etc. de Argentina nunca he visto que se use ese punto. Aquí la forma habitual, como ya ha señalado Natalis, es Nº, en mayúscula, sin punto y normalmente sin raya bajo la "o" volada (aunque esto depende de la tipografía). Las otras (núm., nro., u otras) también se ven, pero no en ese tipo de documentos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Jamás usé el dichoso puntito, que no me parece oportuno antes de la letra supraescrita, porque representa la última letra de _*númer*_*o*. Es una de las reglas académicas que no sigo, ya que creo que no está motivada, sino más bien todo lo contrario. En resumen *nº, nro., núm.*


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Por acá usamos:

N°
No.
núm.


----------



## Peón

lorenzolan said:


> En los documentos oficiales, con tipografía cuidada, etc. de Argentina nunca he visto que se use ese punto. Aquí la forma habitual, como ya ha señalado Natalis, es Nº, en mayúscula, sin punto y normalmente sin raya bajo la "o" volada (aunque esto depende de la tipografía). Las otras (núm., nro., u otras) también se ven, pero no en ese tipo de documentos.


 
Concuerdo. Tampoco he visto por estos lares n.°, N.°, M.ª, 7.º, Dpt.º, 3.er, o 1.° . Simplemente *N°, n°, nro. o núm.*, como ya dijeron varios foristas.
¡Qué incordio esos puntitos intermedios! Parecen traídos de la Edad Media.


----------



## didakticos

Les cuento que a mi me ha tocado lidiar con actas, certificados o constancias de nacimiento de toda América Latina, de México a la Patagonia, pasando por las islas del Caribe, y no recuerdo haber visto ninguna que usara el bendito _puntico_. No tengo ningún ejemplar a la mano, pero creo que todas, por lo general, usan *N° *o bien *№*. Lo recuerdo muy bien porque cuando necesito traducir dichos documentos al inglés he preferido mantener la grafía original de este símbolo, tal y como está escrito en el documento, aunque en el inglés no se usa de la primera manera (*N°*). Confieso que nunca me ha tocado traducir un acta, certificado o constancia de nacimiento de España, pero me gustaría apostar a que utiliza alguno de los dos que he apuntado arriba.


----------



## Brenduchis

¿Ese punto intermedio quien lo inventó? ¿Los de la Rae? Porque en mi vida lo he usado y se me hace tan raro verlo, capaz que lo pongo y mi jefe me hace repetir los oficios. ¿Desde cuando dijeron que iba con un punto intermedio? Acá en México se usa No. (es muy importante el punto final) y Núm. (no olvidar tampoco el punto ni el acento). El Nº es muy informal, casi no se usa donde trabajo, quizá en otros lugares sí.


----------



## Valtiel

A algunos les parece absurdo colocar un punto entre la ene y la letra volada y no les parece peor todavía escribir _no_ con un punto (_no._)... Increíble. La RAE no inventó nada; las normas tradicionales dictan que la abreviatura de _número_ es _n.º_, y no hay más. Al igual que los números ordinales en forma de abreviatura: _24.ª, 47.º_, etc. 

Leí por ahí que si la letra volada está subrayada no ha de colocarse el punto antes, pero todavía no estoy muy seguro de ello.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Valtiel said:


> A algunos les parece absurdo colocar un punto entre la ene y la letra volada y no les parece peor todavía escribir _no_ con un punto (_no._)... Increíble. La RAE no inventó nada; las normas tradicionales dictan que la abreviatura de _número_ es _n.º_, y no hay más. Al igual que los números ordinales en forma de abreviatura: _24.ª, 47.º_, etc.
> 
> Leí por ahí que si la letra volada está subrayada no ha de colocarse el punto antes, pero todavía no estoy muy seguro de ello.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Veamos *Valtiel*:

¿De qué "normas tradicionales" estamos hablando? Quizás yo no haya leído lo suficiente en mi vida, pero confieso que nunca vi escrito ese bendito puntito intermedio y dudo que aquí alguien lo use. 

Para nosotros lo "increíble" es usar ese punto intermedio que no agrega nada al asunto, dificulta la lectura y parece venido del túnel del tiempo. Justamente para evitar el *no.*, varios millones usamos el* N° *(simple, fácil y con el mínimo bochinche de grafías).

¿Y quién dice esto de que "_número es n.° y no hay más"_? Por lo que veo en este hilo, hay mucho más.

Saludos


----------



## Señor K

Peón said:


> Para nosotros lo "increíble" es usar ese punto intermedio que no agrega nada al asunto, dificulta la lectura y parece venido del túnel del tiempo. Justamente para evitar el *no.*, varios millones usamos el* N° *(simple, fácil y con el mínimo bochinche de grafías).



¡Amén, hermano! 

Acá en Chile se usa Nº, núm. o No. (aunque este último no lo recomiendo). Lo de la rayita abajo ni me acordaba. Encuentro que puede ser importante, pero no imprescindible, ya que difícilmente se confundirá con el símbolo de grado, dado el contexto del texto (oh, me salió verso sin mayor esfuerzo...).


----------



## Vampiro

Señor K said:


> Acá en Chile se usa Nº, núm. o No. (aunque este último no lo recomiendo). Lo de la rayita abajo ni me acordaba. Encuentro que puede ser importante, pero no imprescindible, ya que difícilmente se confundirá con el símbolo de grado, dado el contexto del texto (oh, me salió verso sin mayor esfuerzo...).


Y Nro.
También lo he visto con frecuencia.
Nº, con esa rayita debajo, es una antigualla de cuando aprendí a leer con el Silabario Hispanoamericano.   Creo que ya no se usa, o al menos yo no lo he vuelto a ver.
El puntito intermedio (n.°) que lo use el que lo propuso, o aquél que considera que le da belleza y claridad a sus escritos.  Yo paso.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Valtiel

Si se sabe que _n.º_ es una abreviatura y también se sabe y además se entiende qué y cómo son las abreviaturas, se ve clarísimo que debe llevar punto, y el punto se escribe antes de la letra volada, en este caso la _o_. Son las normas de toda la vida, las tradicionales, las que siguen vigentes incluso hoy porque son tan acertadas que no deben cambiarse. Otra cosa es que demasiada gente, por ignorancia o «rebeldía», haga lo que le nace. Por supuesto que _n.º_ no es la única abreviatura para _número_, pero es probablemente la mejor. Hay que saber discernir perfectamente entre las normas que hay que cambiar y las que NO deben cambiarse; al menos todavía.

Cada uno que escriba como quiera o sepa; dice mucho de una persona cómo habla y escribe. Y no voy a decir cuántos de estos foros creo que saben exactamente qué y cómo son las abreviaturas por no ofender.

Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Valtiel said:


> Otra cosa es que demasiada gente, por ignorancia o «rebeldía», haga lo que le nace.


 
Seguramente *Valtiel. *Pero muchas veces gracias a esa rebeldía o ignorancia nuestro querido idioma se fue oxigenando. 

Quizás aquí sea aplicable aquello de "cuando todo el mundo se equivoca todo el mundo tiene razón..."

Saludos.


----------



## Valtiel

Por supuesto, eso ocurre desde siempre y sigue haciéndolo hoy en día; y lo hará siempre. Todavía no sé si por fortuna o por desgracia, pero yo creo que porque la mayoría crea una locura no deja de ser una locura. Pero ya estamos entrando en la filosofía, porque nada es seguro y todo es relativo...

En fin, un placer charlar con vosotros...

Saludos.


----------



## Puertomenesteo

Hola, soy nuevo en esta página, y antetodo quiero saludar a todos. Tengo una duda. Quiero poner "tercer" en abraviatura, es decir 1er, pero con el "er" en pequeño arriba como cuando se pone 1º o 1ª. Me podría alguien decir si se puede hacer y como puedo hacerlo. Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Peón

¡Bienvenido al foro *Puertomenesteo*!

Supongo que usás Word.
Si querés escribir *1ero *con el "ero"  en letra pequeña arriba, tenés que ir  a la solapa de "Formato" y dentro de ese menú seleccionar "Fuentes". En la pantalla en la parte de "Efectos" aparece el cuadrado de "Superíndice". Tenés que sombrear lo que querés poner con ese efecto y cliquear ese recuadro.

Saludos


----------



## Puertomenesteo

Peón said:


> ¡Bienvenido al foro *Puertomenesteo*!
> 
> Supongo que usás Word.
> Si querés escribir *1ero *con el "ero"  en letra pequeña arriba, tenés que ir  a la solapa de "Formato" y dentro de ese menú seleccionar "Fuentes". En la pantalla en la parte de "Efectos" aparece el cuadrado de "Superíndice". Tenés que sombrear lo que querés poner con ese efecto y cliquear ese recuadro.
> 
> Saludos



No, es para ponerlo en el pie de una foto, mi intención es poner por ejemplo el 1er niño se llama ..... Entonces lo que quiero es que "er" aparezca en pequeño arriba como cuando se pone 1º o 1ª. Además lo he probado con el word y tampoco sale como deseo. Me sale pequeño todo, es decir número y abreviatura, pero sigue el "er" abajo (así 1er pero en pequeño todo).


----------



## Puertomenesteo

Puertomenesteo said:


> No, es para ponerlo en el pie de una foto, mi intención es poner por ejemplo el 1er niño se llama ..... Entonces lo que quiero es que "er" aparezca en pequeño arriba como cuando se pone 1º o 1ª. Además lo he probado con el word y tampoco sale como deseo. Me sale pequeño todo, es decir número y abreviatura, pero sigue el "er" abajo (así 1er pero en pequeño todo).



Ya lo he conseguido, Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## David_3333

Me quedo con núm. 
no. prefiero no utilizarlo para no incurrir en escritura en inglés, o bien que pueda confundirse.
Saludos!


----------



## Katherine Maidstone

un millón, sin querer queriendo me solucionaron la vida, no podía poner los números pequeñitos arriba de una palabra 
gracias!


----------



## Señor K

*Nueva pregunta
Unión de hilos*​
Tengo una ensalada mental con este tema.

He visto mucho que la abreviación de "número" es _n.º,_ _núm_. o _nro._ Hasta ahí lo entiendo, aunque yo siempre lo escribí "N°".

El problema se me presenta en dos ámbitos:

1.- En el tema legal (decretos, leyes y demases) se suele ocupar mucho aún "N°". ¿Está bien corregirlo con la gramática "actual", por decir algo? Estoy tan acostumbrado a verlo de la antigua forma...

2.- Cuando se acompaña de su respectivo número, ¿debe ponerse junto o separado?
Vale decir:

"Decreto N°15.345", o "Decreto N° 15.345".

Gracias por sus respuestas y aportes, como siempre.

*Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## ukimix

"N°" y "No." es lo que usamos aquí, sin mucho rigor por lo visto. La Ortografía la usa también con la volada y para el plural sin volada . Lo que yo haría sería elegir una opción que no comprometa el sentido de la expresión y me apegaría a esa elección en todo el texto.


----------



## Jonno

Señor K said:


> 2.- Cuando se acompaña de su respectivo número, ¿debe ponerse junto o separado?
> Vale decir: "Decreto N°15.345", o "Decreto N° 15.345".


Sin duda separado, como si escribieras "número" con todas las letras.

Lo de la "gramática actual" no lo he entendido.


----------



## Señor K

Gracias a todos.
Jonno, es simplemente porque -para mí- antes se escribía "N°", siendo "actualizado" a como se conoce hoy (las tres opciones).
Claramente, es solo mi impresión, que por supuesto puede estar equivocada.
Eso.


----------



## Gorgar

Si la abreviatura de número es ene punto o volada (o ene o volada sin punto), mi pregunta es cuándo la ene debe ir en mayúscula o minúscula. Pregunto porque en el caso de los números de leyes veo indistintamente ley n° 500 o ley N° 500 (incluso, Ley N° 500). Muchas gracias.


----------



## Aviador

Gorgar said:


> ... cuándo la ene debe ir en mayúscula o minúscula...


La ene debe ir en *minúscula* *siempre*, excepto que esta abreviatura vaya al comienzo de un párrafo.


----------



## Señor K

Sí, precisamente, eso he aprendido. No obstante, entiendo la duda de Gorgar, porque -yo por lo menos- nunca he visto en el idioma judicial una ley precedida por "n"... claro que ahí "mayusculizan" una cantidad de cosas increíble.


----------



## Peón

Señor K said:


> Sí, precisamente, eso he aprendido. No obstante, entiendo la duda de Gorgar, porque -yo por lo menos- nunca he visto en el idioma judicial una ley precedida por "n"... claro que ahí "mayusculizan" una cantidad de cosas increíble.



Sip. Creo que el uso de las mayúsculas en este caso se normativizado.


----------



## Aviador

Señor K said:


> Sí, precisamente, eso he aprendido. No obstante, entiendo la duda de Gorgar, porque -yo por lo menos- nunca he visto en el idioma judicial una ley precedida por "n"... claro que ahí "mayusculizan" una cantidad de cosas increíble.


Bueno, eso quiere decir que no hay que tomar a esos señores como modelos de buena ortografía.


----------



## Señor K

En todo caso... si hay algo que me queda claro es eso, Aviador.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Señor K said:


> 1.- En el tema legal (decretos, leyes y demases) se suele ocupar mucho aún "N°". ¿Está bien corregirlo con la gramática "actual", por decir algo? Estoy tan acostumbrado a verlo de la antigua forma...


Creo que Jonno te comenta lo de la gramática porque este tema no tiene que ver del todo con ella, poh. Es una cuestión ortotipográfica, dado que las abreviaturas (y en sí las abreviaciones) tienen que ver también con el empleo, digamos, "arbitrario" o incluso gráfico de los puntos (u otros elementos --por ejemplo, las voladitas--). Piensa en que, por ejemplo, el punto de las abreviaturas no funciona como _punto y aparte _ni como _punto y seguido_.

No recuerdo si ya lo había dicho en otro hilo, pero creo que en este punto tienen más autoridad personas como Javier Bezos o José Martínez de Sousa que la misma gente de la RAE, que no se enfoca tanto en la manera como la obra se le va a presentar al lector ni en cuestiones que tienen que ver con una obra impresa (aunque, claro, este paradigma se ve cada vez más de otra manera con el _ebook_ y los nuevos formatos).

Por lo demás, agrego, como ya dijeron mis paisanos, que el uso dominante en el español mexicano es el anglicismo ortotipográfico _No._ (y también usamos_ núm.) _y si yo empleara el uso que predomina en España (_n.º_) algunos me levantarían la ceja y me dirían que qué es eso.

Saludo.


----------



## Señor K

Jajajajaja, como que te gusta nuestro "poh", JeSuis, ¿eh? ... ¿o es que te estás burlando? ... 

Muchas gracias por la observaciones. Me he dado cuenta que en el tema de la abreviatura de "números" (y de las abreviaturas en general) cada uno casi corre con colores propios. Al final, es sólo hacerse entender, ¿no?

Ya, chao, puh (para matizar ).


----------



## JeSuisSnob

No, no me burlo, Señor K. Al contrario. Me gusta mucho cómo hablái.

Un saludo.


----------



## Xiato Cose

Aquí en Argentina se utiliza Nº pero el uso de la mayúscula me parece muy invasivo. Asi que, de las formas oficiales, comenzaré a utilizar núm. o nro.


----------



## Its Giag

Polizón said:


> Bueno Natalis, si se usa en Argentina y en el Perú, ya somos como 78 millones de personas que utilizamos la forma *N°* como abreviatura de número. Como dice Ayutuxte (dicho sea de paso, gracias Ayutuxte por la conexión; no me había fijado que ya antes se había tratado el asunto), tiempo al tiempo, la RAE terminará aceptando el uso; cuando menos a este lado del charco.
> De hecho, muchas veces he tenido dificultades técnicas. Te explico: antes de colocar el hilo redacté el texto en Word utilizando la función superíndice para la _o_ y para la _os_ voladas, pero eso no se reflejó en el formato de WordReference. Ya antes me ha sucedido.
> En el plural aquí se estila N°s o simplemente se repite N° antes de cada cifra. Claro que Nro. (más en mayúsculas que en minúsculas) o Nros. también se usan, pero la "oficial" es N° (adjunto un ejemplo).
> Saludos
> Polizón


Bueno, esta respuesta fue colocada en el 08 y ya estamos en el 22, la RAE todavía no ha aceptado «Nº», lo que sí aceptó fue «N.º», lo cual es solo aceptado cuando se trata de documentos oficiales por las leyes de un país; por ende, puedes ver escrito «mediante el decreto N.º 3567 de la ley...». La abreviatura de _número _es «n.º, núm. o nro.» (en las tres se usa punto).


----------



## Its Giag

Señor K said:


> *Nueva pregunta
> Unión de hilos*​
> Tengo una ensalada mental con este tema.
> 
> He visto mucho que la abreviación de "número" es _n.º,_ _núm_. o _nro._ Hasta ahí lo entiendo, aunque yo siempre lo escribí "N°".
> 
> El problema se me presenta en dos ámbitos:
> 
> 1.- En el tema legal (decretos, leyes y demases) se suele ocupar mucho aún "N°". ¿Está bien corregirlo con la gramática "actual", por decir algo? Estoy tan acostumbrado a verlo de la antigua forma...
> 
> 2.- Cuando se acompaña de su respectivo número, ¿debe ponerse junto o separado?
> Vale decir:
> 
> "Decreto N°15.345", o "Decreto N° 15.345".
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas y aportes, como siempre.
> 
> *Hilos unidos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


Según la RAE, en temas de leyes sí se puede utilizar _N.º_, pero solo para las leyes, aunque no es obligatorio y se prefiere en minúscula. ¡Ojo!, tienes que poner el punto antes de la voladita (_Nº_ está incorrecto).


----------



## Señor K

Vamos a tener otra discusión al respecto, Its... 

En todas las lecturas y textos que han caído en mis manos en todos mis años, aseguraría que no más del 10% -siendo bastante generoso- de los "número" abreviados ha sido con el dichoso puntito.

El otro 90-95% ha sido con las variantes _*nº*_,_* N°*_ y_* núm.*_, siendo la última obviamente con punto.


----------



## Its Giag

Señor K said:


> Vamos a tener otra discusión al respecto, Its...
> 
> En todas las lecturas y textos que han caído en mis manos en todos mis años, aseguraría que no más del 10% -siendo bastante generoso- de los "número" abreviados ha sido con el dichoso puntito.
> 
> El otro 90-95% ha sido con las variantes _*nº*_,_* N°*_ y_* núm.*_, siendo la última obviamente con punto.


Es por la mala costumbre que tienen muchas personas de no cumplir las reglar que se crearon por algo, además, que es una abreviatura, por lo que es obvio que hay que poner el punto, y se pone antes de la(s) voladita(s) porque se vería feo ponerlo después. Por lo que se escribe _n.º, N.º _y no _nº. _ni _Nº._ La verdad es que esa regla no la impuso la RAE, sino los hablantes, por lo que la RAE lo aceptó y, luego, me imagino que le vieron sentido y por eso se hace así.

Recuerda que aquí en América siempre hemos estado muy desconectados de España, por lo que la RAE no imponía fuertemente, y si lo hacía, muy poca gente lo seguía. Ahora con el internet, la gente ya puede ver las palabras, dudas y preguntar sobre ellas en Twitter y la RAE te responde o buscas las páginas de la RAE y la Fundéu por internet y te salen tus dudas y sus respuestas.

También quería decirte que el signo de porciento se escribe separado a la cifra, por lo que sería «más del 10 %» y «el otro 90-95 %».


----------



## Xiscomx

Mucho ha llovido desde la primicia de este hilo, pero la cualidad funcional de las abreviaturas voladas no han mejorado en absoluto. Como ha futurizado alguien antes que yo en este quinceañero hilo: dad tiempo y paciencia a vuestras voluntades que al final, como viene siendo costumbre, la resolutiva RAE, por economía, falta de uso y sentido común, condenará el uso del punto antes de los signos y letras volados.

Yo uso sin sonrojo alguno: no 13, Da Elena, nos, piso 5o, ptas A y C.


----------



## Ballenero

Xiscomx said:


> Yo uso sin sonrojo alguno: no 13, Da Elena, nos, piso 5o, ptas A y C.


Así estaría bien escrito, según esta opinión.


Valtiel said:


> Leí por ahí que si la letra volada está subrayada no ha de colocarse el punto antes,


----------

